
Developer Tools in Firefox 11 - 3D DOM Inspector and Live Style Editor - twapi
http://browserfame.com/385/firefox-developer-tools-style-css-editor
======
joakin
To all the `insightful` comments that again talk about browser speed on a
story about Mozilla, lets just remember that different teams under the same
organization work on different aspects of the same product. So if the effort
is good, lets praise its goodness before criticizing other aspects of the
product that may be worse compared to competitors.

It is lovely to see a good effort in the developer tools that were quite
abandoned and that other products on the same space were evolving at good
speed, like the chrome dev tools, which I find a great tool to work with day
after day.

Lets see what Mozilla can do with the javascript part, they should be able to
create at least the same good experience as the chrome dev tools do. At least
I hope so...

------
nhebb
I thought this was going to be over-the-top, but after watching the video,
there are cases where the 3D could actually be useful. Granted, I use Chrome's
Developer tools and don't see myself switching back to FF anytime soon, but I
still laud their innovation.

------
vidar
The saving of style sheet changes seems useful, but thats it from my point of
view.

------
Destroyer661
They seem to be focusing 100% on making dom/css editing pretty but forgetting
all about javascript and requests/headers etc. What gives? While this 3D dom
stuff looks neat, doesn't make me want to switch from Chrome at all because
it's not going to add anything to my day job which does involve DOM/CSS, but
also heaps of javascript as well.

~~~
mbrubeck
Well, the Firefox dev tools team also shipped the new Web Console and
JavaScript Scratchpad in recent releases [1] and has been improving them
rapidly. They've already landed much of the back-end code for the new JS
debugger protocol [2] which will eventually culminate in a complete new
debugger including features like remote debugging of Firefox for Android.
They've also been working with the Firebug team on improved stability and
other enhancements.

Today's announcement for Firefox 11 is just about the stuff that happened to
ship during the most recent six-week release cycle. It doesn't mean that the
team isn't working on lots of other projects [3].

[1] [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/11/developer-tools-in-
firefox...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/11/developer-tools-in-firefox-
aurora-10/)

[2] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/DevTools/Features/Debugger>

[3] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/DevTools/Features>

------
sthulbourn
Really 3D? I don't even...

~~~
ttt_
I for one think it totally makes sense to visualize in three dimensions that
which really does work in three dimension but shows only the top level.

------
malux85
Doing things right / Doing the right things.

They're doing the wrong things here. Firefox is dog slow compared to Chrome.

Firefox: I loved you for a few years, but now I fondly remember Firefox 3.5 as
"It was better than I.E" ... my new love is Chrome, because Chrome is at my
doorstep asking where can it take me, while you're still getting out of bed in
the morning.

~~~
robin_reala
Firefox shouldn’t be massively slower than Chrome for day-to-day use. The
usual advice here: turn off extensions that you’re not actively using. If it’s
still slow then you could consider making a new profile, which usually speeds
stuff up.

<http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Managing-profiles>

~~~
crazygringo
I never understand people who say Firefox is as fast as Chrome. It's nowhere
close, and can't be.

My normal use case is to open 15 tabs, all at once, from a single page (e.g.
Hacker News homepage).

Firefox is single-threaded, as far as I know, and the whole interface freezes
while it does the heavy lifting in loading the contents for each new tab. It
takes me 30 seconds total of waiting 2-3 seconds for each tab to load, just so
I can scroll/click on a new link.

Whereas with Chrome, I just breeze through clicking on all the links, it takes
5 seconds total, and every other tab starts loading on separate threads. I can
switch to the loaded ones instantly.

This has nothing to do with extensions, and everything to do with the fact
that Chrome has a separate UI thread and separate threads per-tab.

Please correct me if anything I'm saying is wrong...

~~~
robin_reala
I just tried your experiment on Chrome and yep, it was faster than Firefox,
but by no means was Firefox slow. Sure, the UI slowed down a touch for the few
seconds it took to load the pages (framerate dropped while I scrolled up and
down) but it wasn’t unusable and I definitely didn’t have to wait 30 seconds -
didn’t have to wait at all.

Maybe I’ve just got a decent-spec machine here at work (quad i5, 12gb ram)…

~~~
crazygringo
I use a 2010 MBA (with SSD). Not super-fast, but not ancient either.

I would love to be able to scroll while other tabs were starting their
loading!

~~~
robin_reala
That should be easily fast enough. If you don’t care about your Firefox
profile but want to try Firefox again occasionally then I’d just blow it away
and create a fresh one. It lives in ~/Library/Application Support/Firefox.

By the way, sorry you’re being downvoted. You’re adding to the conversation,
not trolling.

